

Google vs Apple Headlines - gabbott

Does anyone else feel like news orgs are just making these crazy headlines to get people to listen. It doesn't seem like Android 2.2 is really that much better than iPhone/iPad OS 4.0?
======
Unseelie
Well, its a comparison of android to Iphone, with, even, possible partnership
with an iPad (though the partnership was pointed out primarily as a joke at
APPL's expense).

When fed 'iphone android comparison' Google Returns this:
[http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1DVCB_enUS356US332&so...](http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1DVCB_enUS356US332&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=iphone+android+comparison)

If you think the google search might be biassed...Here's Yahoo's:
[http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=AnkgfRvCvrkOfUBCGO7pLneb...](http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=AnkgfRvCvrkOfUBCGO7pLnebvZx4?p=iphone+android+comparison&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&fr=yfp-t-892)

I would of course love to see some defenses of Apple move through HN, because
we're sitting squarely in the Google camp, and there has to be another side of
this. Something about seeing both sides, if only to make sure that one side
really is a shriveled beggar.

